

Applications to attend/present at Startup Riot now available - sanjayparekh
http://www.startupriot.com

======
sanjayparekh
Note that Startup Riot is an all day affair with the aim of connecting
entrepreneurs with the folks that can help them. Service providers (lawyers,
accounts, etc.) that are not sponsors are totally screened out. We're taking
applications to present from companies in any industry, at any stage, and with
any needs. You don't have to be raising money, you don't have to be an
Internet company, and you don't have to be in Atlanta to be selected to
present. But there are only 70 slots which are probably going to go fast!
Earlier apps to present will have a greater opportunity of getting a slot.

------
Brushfire
Just FYI, if you didnt already know, this is in Atlanta GA.

------
speek
Why is it on a wednesday?

~~~
sanjayparekh
Good question - had it on a Monday last year and that's a bad day for VCs to
attend (partner meetings). So I decided to go with a Wednesday to hopefully
maximize the number of out of town (and in town) VCs who might show up.

